# Nassahegan RAW - 8/5/08



## bvibert (Aug 5, 2008)

The ride was good, fun route.  I had a miserable time though due to mechanical issues and a flat tire.  My bike was practically un-ride-able due to a skipping chain and chain suck... :angry:  I hope that new chain clears it up as the chain rings and cassette are less than a year old and don't look too bad...  When the bike wasn't acting like a total piece of garbage I felt good at least.  The DH sections were fun since they didn't require pedaling.


----------



## Greg (Aug 5, 2008)

Brian - you were killing it through that one section before the long sweeping downhill. I felt like I was riding okay through there and you were gone! Nice job hitting the bridge in the cemetery twisties area too. I havent sacked up for that one yet. But, yeah. I felt for you struggling with that chain jumping all over. And a flat to top it off...

Jeff was hopping off every rock he could find on the DHs. I enjoyed the chat while Brian fixed his flat. Not a happy topic, but one that puts life into perspective a bit...

Cool route. I really enjoyed riding some new stretches. We'll also have to try that bit of ST that heads right after that rock ledge. I don't believe that section is tracked on Crankfire. Devil's Kitchen definitely looks intense. Way beyond me, and that's based on the short stretch I walked up. Even the DT on the ride out (expect for the puddles) was fun. Kinda like hammering the cordoroy after a session of skiing bumps.

The bike is definitely set up a bit better. Tim sent me a link with more info too. I'll get it dialed in soon. Sorry I was a few minutes late (again. :roll. It's tough to escape the home front on time sometimes...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 5, 2008)

I forgot about hitting that bridge, that felt really good to ride!  I was worried that it wasn't going to be solid or something since everyone seems to ride around it, but it was real solid, no problems at all going over it.  I took the approach of just gunning it and not thinking about the bridge and all went well. 

Thanks for reminding me about that, makes me feel slightly better about my ride...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 5, 2008)

Here is the link to Crankfire of the ride
http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=448

Always good to get out onto some new trails to switch up the ride a bit. Hopefully a new chain will fix the problems B is having so he can get back to having fun out there. And Greg I heard you behind me launching off the rocks too, good times.

One last thing, the ride home was terrible,the mud on the bike stunk pretty bad, especially when I had to stop for lights, you both are lucky you had racks on your cars. Ended up washing the bike down quick before I put it in the basement so I wouldn't stink it up down there.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2008)

That is some stinky ass mud!  I couldn't believe how gross it was when I was taking the bike down off the rack last night.  I was glad I wasn't you with the bike inside my car!


----------



## Greg (Aug 6, 2008)

Didn't notice the stank. Glad I did a good spray down last night.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 6, 2008)

No chain love here, eh?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Didn't notice the stank. Glad I did a good spray down last night.



What it smelled no worst than the shoes?


----------



## Greg (Aug 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> What it smelled no worst than the shoes?



I think part of my foot stank is from that swampy water. I just need to dry my shoes out better, I guess...


----------



## Greg (Aug 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Cool route. I really enjoyed riding some new stretches. We'll also have to try that bit of ST that heads right after that rock ledge. I don't believe that section is tracked on Crankfire. Devil's Kitchen definitely looks intense.



Check it out:

http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7

That stretch of singletrack after we turned off the big loop and crossed that ledgy rock (we looked right, but rode left) hasn't been tracked yet. I wonder where it goes...

Also, looks like we could have easily taken that short connector to the Kitchen, but we were flying down that downhill too fast to notice anything, I guess. BTW, like Brian said, it seems like the Devil's Kitchen waypoint is way off, if what we were looking up was indeed DK...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm almost positive that we were at the bottom of the kitchen, as I said yesterday, Nate indicated (url=http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=442]here[/url]) that the waypoint is at what they consider to be the entrance to the kitchen area.

Good catch on that connector, except I think that it comes in right were that last little climb before the DH starts (where I was telling you to pedal pedal pedal....).


----------



## Greg (Aug 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Good catch on that connector, except I think that it comes in right were that last little climb before the DH starts (where I was telling you to pedal pedal pedal....).



Probably right. And that would mean missing that nice stretch. A bit overgrown in there, but tons o' fun.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2008)

If we went the same direction we did last night it would mean missing that long DH section, but we'd still get the fun stretch before it.  There was some fun rock gardens and stuff in the upper part of DK once it flattened out that we would catch most, if not all of, from the connector, which looks like it comes in on top of the steep part.  It would definitely be worth investigating, IMHO.  Given enough time we could loop around through that stuff and go back either the way we came or go back down to the long DH and head out the way we did last night, on the DT.


----------

